# Anybody smoked with Sea Grape wood?



## richardp (Feb 24, 2017)

I just ran out of what I thought was a lifetime supply of hickory chips. Well, I cut some sea grape trees last year and saved the wood. I suspect the wood will be good for smoking, I will give it a try, but would love to hear if anybody actually smoked with it and how they liked the results. Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2017)

I've never used it, but I don't see why it wouldn't be a good smoking wood.

Al


----------



## CentralTexas (Jul 17, 2019)

Even though this an old thread I thought I'd reply to  it.  Used to live in Texas but retired to the Caribbean about 2 years ago and took my smoker with me.  In Texas I've used a variety of wood, Oak, Pecan, Hickory, Mesquite and Apple. Since moving to the island I've used Sea Grape exclusively.  In my opinion Sea Grape is a excellent smoking wood, I much prefer it over the other woods I've used (all of them).  Very dense dark hard wood, long and hot burning with good smoke production.  Since I've been here I've done about 6 briskets. I'd describe the taste as a medium smoke flavor with no sharp bitterness or bite.  Don't be afraid to use it.


----------



## dave schiller (Jul 18, 2019)

As a retired botanist, I was curious to know what sea grape is.  Turns out that it's a member of the buckwheat family (think pancakes), not a grape.  Chalk it up to the use of common names of plants.  Can be confusing at times.


----------

